# C-faced motor question



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm wondering if all 3/4 to 1 hp C-faced motors have the same bolt patterns where they bolt onto the gearbox?

I just bid on this motor. My gearbox is a Tigear 40:1 and input is .9 hp. Both have shaft sizes of 5/8".

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=280229455608


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

it depends on the motors frame size,

the one in the link is a FRAME 56C, the "C" stands for c faced, the 56 frame is a very popular frame, and used on many many motors, but I can not tell you if the gear box will fit with out either measurements or what face it is designed with.

http://www.leeson.com/products/techref/mechanical.htm
there is a link on the page that opens up a chart for C faced dimensions
or
http://www.electric-motor-works.com/store/nema-dimensions-charts.php
http://www.electric-motor-works.com/nema-dimensions-chart.pdf


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I think my gearbox also says 56C. So does that mean it's a match or are there more variables?


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

not that I am aware of I see no other indicators that the motor has any other special features that would cause problems

that is a two speed motor if you were not aware of that.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

If the frame number is the same, the pattern should be the same.

If the hp, rpm, and frame are the same, the only other variable would be the service factor, or sf on the data plate. You want to make sure you replace the motor with a service factor the same or higher number.

The sf has to do with the intended use of the motor, length of run time, etc.


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks for the help.

I saw the different amp draw, rpm and horsepower ratings. What control do I have over that if I'm only hooking it up 230V?


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

At 220 volt you are going to get the lower amp draw.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Fishhead,
I think the poster got confused with their description. If they have the model number correct here is the motor and the correct specs. Not that it matters but I was a guest at the Marathon plant a number of years back and I was very impressed with their workmanship and engineering.
http://www.emotorpro.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=4126


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I'm pretty sure that they are both 56C so unless my memory is wrong they should fit. Now I just have to check the amp draw with it running.

How does a person change the hp from 3/4 to 1/2?


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

The hp depends on the speed of the motor that you choose. At 1725 the hp would be 3/4, at 1425 it would be 1/2.

The schematic on the motor will tell you how to wire it depending on which voltage, speed, and hp you wish to use.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

C face for 3/4 hp motor is commonly 56C
C face for 1 hp is commonly 56C frame 
but also 145TC frame is common for HP.

Read the name plate on the motor for frame size.

Did you have the model number of the Tigear? 
I have Tigear catalogs here at work I can look it up for you.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## deaconjim (Oct 31, 2005)

You don't have to worry about changing the horsepower. The HP rating is what the maximum the motor is capable of producing. It will only use the power needed for the load applied. You can limit the power by downsizing the motor overload devices.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

rabbitgeek said:


> C face for 3/4 hp motor is commonly 56C
> C face for 1 hp is commonly 56C frame
> but also 145TC frame is common for HP.
> 
> Read the name plate on the motor for frame size.


I mis spoke there.

You said both motors had 5/8 inch shaft.

56C frame motor has 5/8 shaft.

145TC frame motor has 7/8 shaft.

The other goofy frame to watch out for is when the name plate says "56CZ"
Z indicates non-standard shaft (short) or other non standard housing dimension.

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Sorry for not replying but I thought the thread was done.

The motor matches up so it's busy turning away and spinning the paddlewheel right now.

Unfortunately.....when I was tightening the bolts I overtightened one and cracked the cast aluminum part on the motor at one of the bolt holes. It doesn't seem to be a problem but something I'll watch to make sure the crack doesn't spread.


----------



## farminghandyman (Mar 4, 2005)

Glad to hear it is working for you, there is a Loctite product that is for making threads in striped out holes my guess is one could use that to "glue" the housing back together by squirting it in the hole and following it directions

http://www.permatex.com/products/Au...ad_repair/Permatex_Stripped_Thread_Repair.htm

Thread Form Form-A Thread
http://www.google.com/products?num=...ctite form a thread&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wf

, or use a strap of steel or aluminum and JB weld a patch over the top of the housing,


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions. So far the crack doesn't seem to be spreading and it's running smoothly. The fish are busy spawning so if everything stays on track I'll have the first fry (baby fish) in a few weeks.


----------

